# qmail smtpd problem

## kilrathi

I've installed qmail on my system and created the correct links in /service to get it started.  It starts up just fine.  What confuses me is this:

On a different box i have qmail installed, but i also use a qmailctl startup script to start qmail.  If i try to use that script on the ebuild of qmail it doesn't seem to work at all.  My current problem is this:

The i try to connect to my smtp server "telnet locahost 25" the logs show the following message:

tcpserver: warning: dropping connection, unable to read /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb: file does not exist.

and drops me.  The file mentioned is generated from /etc/tcp.smtp on my other linux box.  Has anyone else had a similar problem?  What files are you supposed to use to start qmail?  Currnetly i am using /etc/init.d/svscan to start the logging for qmail, but i think there should be another file that i'm just not seeing.  

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## rac

svscan should take care of it.  Are you saying that /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb does exist, but qmail can't find it?

----------

## kilrathi

It does NOT exist.  From what i understand about qmail the qmailctl startup script is supposed to generate that file from /etc/tcp.smtp which i am supposed to create.  I've created the tcp.smtp file and it still does not generate the tcp.smtp.cdb file.  In this case there is no startup script because svscan is starting qmail.

----------

## rac

You can use tcprules to bake /etc/tcp.smtp into /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb.

----------

## piotraf

and how do you do that? by:

# tcprules /etc/tcp.smtp /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb 

???

I didn't find any manpage on that  :Sad: 

----------

## kashani

You probably forgot to run

ebuild /var/db/pkg/net-mail/qmail-1.03-r8/qmail-1.03-r8.ebuild config 

Also Gentoo does not install qmailctl which is really a third party script. You can find it and the answer to how to make a tcp.smtp file at

http://www.lifewithqmail.com/lwq.html

kashani

----------

